
Ask HN: How do you get paid for the design / requirements phase? - sprobertson
I&#x27;m curious how other software developers or teams handle the uncertainties of scope at the beginning of a new project. I end up doing a lot of &quot;free consulting&quot; helping clients define exactly what it is they want before signing a contract with a solid estimate.<p>What is your strategy - separate consulting contract, build a consulting phase into the contract, other ideas?
======
cimmanom
It’s not unusual to have a “discovery” phase in a contract. Since usually you
won’t know the scope of work well enough before the discovery phase, it’s also
not out of the ordinary to wait until discovery is complete to add the
statement of work and dollar amounts to the main contract - or to have
separate discovery and implementation contracts. Note that the latter allows
the client to take the work done in discovery and hire someone else to
implement; but at least you get paid for the work done on discovery.

